# Hedwig's theme mockup, realistic playable string runs?!



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

Wanted to tackle a problem I've been unable to solve properly for a long time, namely realistic playable string runs. And what better trial-by-fire-piece to mock up than Hedwig's theme, which is made up of 99 % string runs? 😅 Found a combination of string-patches/libraries that gave me really good results in my opinion, at least the best playable runs patches I've found so far:

CSS - marcato patch for definition and to adjust between a slurred and bowed sound + BBC SO legato patch with velocity <20 for the slurred/blurred "group feel" to the runs (not to clean).

Tried to make it sound as close to the original as possible  Would love constructive feedback 

All libraries named in the video.


----------



## RemyB85 (Feb 21, 2022)

what a work! incredible performance!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 21, 2022)

It comes up from time to time so you can find tips and examples on Google searching like this:

hedwig string runs site:vi-control.net



hedwig string runs site:vi-control.net - Google Search


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

RemyB85 said:


> what a work! incredible performance!


Thank you for checking it out  Was pretty satisfied in the end, and learned a lot


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> It comes up from time to time so you can find tips and examples on Google searching like this:
> 
> hedwig string runs site:vi-control.net
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks  Discovering several alternative ways to get realistic string sounds in your search method! Sable seems to be insane, but not available anymore. A shame :-/ Is it worked into other libraries? Chamber strings?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 21, 2022)

rockrvilt said:


> Wow, thanks  Discovering several alternative ways to get realistic string sounds in your search method! Sable seems to be insane, but not available anymore. A shame :-/ Is it worked into other libraries? Chamber strings?


You’re welcome  This forum is old with years and years of people posting, so it’s pretty much a goldmine full of tips and tricks and how-to‘s etc. It’s awesome!

Spitfire Chamber Strings = Sable, the latter is just what the library used to be called. I think it was released as Sable vol. 1, then vol. 2 etc.

Similarly as before, try searching with Google for:

scs runs site:vi-control.net

(We call libraries initials for short, i.e. SCS = Spitfire Chamber Strings)

SCS is superb for making runs!


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> You’re welcome  This forum is old with years and years of people posting, so it’s pretty much a goldmine full of tips and tricks and how-to‘s etc. It’s awesome!
> 
> Spitfire Chamber Strings = Sable, the latter is just what the library used to be called. I think it was released as Sable vol. 1, then vol. 2 etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, been on Virtual orchestration on Facebook for a while and getting to know the abbreviations now 😛 Been sniffing out SCS before, but never found the runs to be realistic, before now! BBC + CSS was pretty good in my opinion though, so I'll keep using them for now  But will consider SCS later if I need a dryer sound on my runs as BBC is pretty wet. And thanks for showing me this search function! This is brilliant! Been searching for playable runs on youtube for ages, but never found nearly as much gold as this method on VI control did in just 15 minutes😄


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 21, 2022)

SF had a 40% discount on SCS ending the past weekend but write to them and ask if you could be allowed to buy it at that price ‘cause you just missed it with a few days. They tend to be nice and helpful people.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 21, 2022)

No prob! CSS and BBCSO should keep you busy and happy too  SF has 40% off several times a year and always around the holidays in December. So no rush.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 21, 2022)

BBCSO can sound much drier with the Pro mic positions btw. Check out the compositions by @mybadmemory


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> SF had a 40% discount on SCS ending the past weekend but write to them and ask if you could be allowed to buy it at that price ‘cause you just missed it with a few days. They tend to be nice and helpful people.





Henrik B. Jensen said:


> No prob! CSS and BBCSO should keep you busy and happy too  SF has 40% off several times a year and always around the holidays in December. So no rush.





Henrik B. Jensen said:


> BBCSO can sound much drier with the Pro mic positions btw. Check out the compositions by @mybadmemory


Thanks for the tips, seen it on sale many times, so bet it'll be on sale again sometime this year if I decide to get it  I'm quite happy with the CSS+BBC SO combination + VSL for the rest, although SCS sounds really good....🤤
Yes, been considering the pro version before, but it takes up so much hard drive space :-P Will check out the comparison, thanks!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 21, 2022)

With BBC you delete the mic positions you’re not gonna use, this will save a ton of harddrive space:



https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002636258-How-to-remove-microphones-from-BBC-Symphony-Orchestra-Professional



Alternatively you can download the full library to a standard SATA harddrive and then just copy over to your SSD the mic positions you’re gonna use.


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> With BBC you delete the mic positions you’re not gonna use, this will save a ton of harddrive space:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just full of smart solutions 😉 Appreciate the input!


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 21, 2022)

Another very good mock-up. Thank you for sharing!

If I had to make one critique, it’s that the definition gets lost in the parts where the full orchestra is going full tilt. I would recommend backing down the dynamics a little bit across the board here and/or do some unmasking via EQ like Smart EQ3’s groups or track spacer. 

Overall I’ve found that with libraries that are recorded up to a natural ff or fff dynamic range that you can still get that perceived, epic loudness without losing clarity by sticking to a level of mf or so (80 out of 127) when you have multiple full sections playing simultaneously. 

It’s kind of like a live rock concert where the sound engineer sets the volume at 110 dB in a venue that can really only handle up to 90-95 dB. Once you exceed that threshold all you can really make out is all the upper mid to high frequencies clashing with each other and pounding bass. All the midrange gets lost without ear plugs.


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Another very good mock-up. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> If I had to make one critique, it’s that the definition gets lost in the parts where the full orchestra is going full tilt. I would recommend backing down the dynamics a little bit across the board here and/or do some unmasking via EQ like Smart EQ3’s groups or track spacer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback and for checking it out 😊 Have not tried smart EQ, other than some subtle Gullfoss in the final master channel, will check that out! Thanks for the tip 🙂 When it comes to volume, I tried to copy the original by London symphony orchestra quite exact, and don't think I could have played especially the brass on mf as it would have lost the bite and brassy-ness by doing this 😊 Actually had to go through several times and turn up stuff as I was a bit to carefull first time through :-P And a lot of stuff in the orchestration is also lost in the original (inaudible, only present on the sheet music) 😂 But will check out smart-EQ in the future 😊 There might be a bit of high mid buildup in the loudest parts, and maybe a bit hot mix in the end


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 23, 2022)

Really well done! That crescendo halfway through lol! I think some of the quicker and more detached runs as opposed to the more slurred ones toward the beginning start to sound less convincing, i wonder if blending a bit of the slurred underneath would help? But otherwise nothing sticks out at me, just great work


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Really well done! That crescendo halfway through lol! I think some of the quicker and more detached runs as opposed to the more slurred ones toward the beginning start to sound less convincing, i wonder if blending a bit of the slurred underneath would help? But otherwise nothing sticks out at me, just great work


Thank you, and thanks for the feedback😊 Yes, in the beginning I blend in more portamento for a more slurred effect, further along in the tune I still have the portamento below to keep some slur, but more velocity in CSS + some subtle staccatisimo from VSL to get more phrasing definision and mimic more bowed runs😊 Would you send the time stamps for where you think the runs sound less convincing so I can check them out? You go deaf/blind after sitting in the mix for so long😅 Is it for some of the repeated phrases in the viola? (always a problem with few round robins in legato-type patches)


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 23, 2022)

Great mock-up!
Can you share the specs of your machine ? 
How much ram is required for this template ?

Thanks.


----------



## DJiLAND (Feb 23, 2022)

Amazing work!


----------



## Artemi (Feb 23, 2022)

amazing
I don't know why do you even need to bother with chamber strings if you have those libraries and skills


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> Great mock-up!
> Can you share the specs of your machine ?
> How much ram is required for this template ?
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you for checking it out😊 My specs are an iMac 2019 with an i9 8 core 3.6 GHz prosessor and 64 GB DDR4 RAM. Use external SSD's to load VSTs from. My machine can handle it just fine, but my processors fans are working quite a bit when the mockup gets bigger 😅 Think I was using about 40 - 50 GB RAM, but also had open a lot of other stuff in the background that took up a bit of RAM (browser with a lot of YouTube videos, streaming services etc) so probably don't need 64 GB RAM to run this template, though it helps. Infinite brass and woodwinds are very low on RAM demand, but a bit higher on Processor demand


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

DJiLAND said:


> Amazing work!


Thanks! 😊


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

Artemi said:


> amazing
> I don't know why do you even need to bother with chamber strings if you have those libraries and skills


Thank you 😊 GAS ( gear acquisition syndrome) is real 😅 And would like a bit dryer alternative and the playable legatos patches in both SCS and SSS seems amazing for faster work flow = less work 😅


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 23, 2022)

rockrvilt said:


> Thank you, and thanks for the feedback😊 Yes, in the beginning I blend in more portamento for a more slurred effect, further along in the tune I still have the portamento below to keep some slur, but more velocity in CSS + some subtle staccatisimo from VSL to get more phrasing definision and mimic more bowed runs😊 Would you send the time stamps for where you think the runs sound less convincing so I can check them out? You go deaf/blind after sitting in the mix for so long😅 Is it for some of the repeated phrases in the viola? (always a problem with few round robins in legato-type patches)


Oh trust me, i understand that, but your attention to detail here was great and consistent throughout. I think I'm mainly talking about runs similar to what happens at 2:15 where they're a little more articulated. There's something mechanical about those. Maybe the staccatissimo shouldn't be as prominent on every single note so that every single note isn't articulated the exact same way? Maybe having that stronger attack sound a little more strategically placed, or maybe just having it more subtle throughout. It's hard to say for sure without being in the mix. Anyway, super minor nitpick, take it all with a grain of salt, if i heard this playing randomly somewhere on the street i wouldn't even question it


----------



## Saxer (Feb 23, 2022)

Incredible work! Well done!


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Oh trust me, i understand that, but your attention to detail here was great and consistent throughout. I think I'm mainly talking about runs similar to what happens at 2:15 where they're a little more articulated. There's something mechanical about those. Maybe the staccatissimo shouldn't be as prominent on every single note so that every single note isn't articulated the exact same way? Maybe having that stronger attack sound a little more strategically placed, or maybe just having it more subtle throughout. It's hard to say for sure without being in the mix. Anyway, super minor nitpick, take it all with a grain of salt, if i heard this playing randomly somewhere on the street i wouldn't even question it


Ah, yes, at 2:15 the bowing is a bit more prominent and probably sound more mechanic due to lack of round robins on the marcato patch in CSS😊 There is actually no VSL staccatisimo overlay here, just a bit more velocity on the CSS-patch to get more of the bowing sound. Could maybe have used VSL staccatisimo to bring put the bowing instead as it has more round robins, might have sounded less mechanical 🤔 Thanks for pointing that out😊


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Incredible work! Well done!


Thanks for listening 😄


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 23, 2022)

rockrvilt said:


> Thank you for checking it out😊 My specs are an iMac 2019 with an i9 8 core 3.6 GHz prosessor and 64 GB DDR4 RAM. Use external SSD's to load VSTs from. My machine can handle it just fine, but my processors fans are working quite a bit when the mockup gets bigger 😅 Think I was using about 40 - 50 GB RAM, but also had open a lot of other stuff in the background that took up a bit of RAM (browser with a lot of YouTube videos, streaming services etc) so probably don't need 64 GB RAM to run this template, though it helps. Infinite brass and woodwinds are very low on RAM demand, but a bit higher on Processor demand


Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 23, 2022)

Great mockup! I didn't know the track (never watched Harry Potter) but I'm sure it sounded close to the original material! Good job


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 23, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Great mockup! I didn't know the track (never watched Harry Potter) but I'm sure it sounded close to the original material! Good job


Thanks for checking it out😄 And go and watch Harry Potter 😎 Some great music in it!


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 26, 2022)

And here is a walkthrough of the mockup, if anybody is interested


----------



## rockrvilt (Feb 26, 2022)

Artemi said:


> amazing
> I don't know why do you even need to bother with chamber strings if you have those libraries and skills





Henrik B. Jensen said:


> SF had a 40% discount on SCS ending the past weekend but write to them and ask if you could be allowed to buy it at that price ‘cause you just missed it with a few days. They tend to be nice and helpful people.


The GAS got to me and sendt Spitfire a mail, they gave med the discount 😅🤦‍♂️ Well, will be fun to experiment with SCS as well😂


----------



## Stevie (Oct 26, 2022)

Thanks for that wonderful walkthrough. The only thing I didn’t find very realistic is the flute.
Since you got the BBC orchestra, I would definitely check out the solo flute. It’s my goto flute.


----------



## rockrvilt (Oct 26, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Thanks for that wonderful walkthrough. The only thing I didn’t find very realistic is the flute.
> Since you got the BBC orchestra, I would definitely check out the solo flute. It’s my goto flute.


Thanks 😊 I quite like the Infinite flutes, but I also use CSW as it sounds better in some situations. Will check out the BBC flute though, thanks for the tip


----------

